# left paper tear reezen 6.5 HELP!!!!!!



## bulldog18 (Jan 20, 2006)

Check the idler wheel lean and also check if your fletching is clearing the strings and cables and the rest.


----------



## reezenshooter (Jan 30, 2010)

I put on a trophy taker pronghorn, set it way in toward the riser, so far in that the prong actually touches the riser. That gave me a perfect bullet hole but I know that a rest in that far is not right. I guess it will work for targets but when I go with broadheads i't won't work because the blade will touch the inside of the riser. anybody have any idea why this is?????????


----------



## scottiwad4 (Nov 14, 2008)

sounds like too much lean in your idler wheel . have someone stand behind you while you draw and make sure the string tracks straight off the wheel at full draw . if not you will need to twist one side of the buss cable.


----------



## reezenshooter (Jan 30, 2010)

I twisted the yolk and from what I can see everything is straight, but I have to move my rest so far in that i'm getting flecth contact with the riser. I can get a bullet hole with a bare shaft but with fletched it's still a left tear. I'm starting to wonder if I need to take to dealer and have them ship it to mathews to find out what is going on!!!!!!!!!!!. WHEN YOU PAY MONEY LIKE THAT FOR A BOW EVERYTHING SHOULD BE RIGHT......just my opinion


----------



## GimpyPaw (Aug 10, 2008)

Where in Oregon are you? Do you have a draw board available?


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm willing to bet it is an idler lean issue or a bad cam bearing. Take it to a dealer and have them check it out.


----------



## spotthogg (Sep 28, 2009)

Just posted a new thread for the same thing with a LD. I've tried everything, Mathews keeps telling me it will shoot bullets with rest set at spec. Actually, rest set at spec on this bow will put the arrow in the target nock first at 15 yards. !!!!!!


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

It's hand torque!


----------



## reezenshooter (Jan 30, 2010)

DeathClutch said:


> It's hand torque!


Just for your info it's not hand torque, took it to dealer and found out it has a bent riser. I do know how to shoot!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Good to know  are you happy with the reezen 6.5? It smokes soo much the riser bent?


----------



## outback195 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Bent riser ?*

If you don't mind me asking.....how and what did thay do to determine that ?


----------



## Twitch (Oct 14, 2007)

Regardless of what the shop told you, I would be willing to bet it is fletch contact with the string attachment peg on the HDII. I went through the same left tear with the same bow and rest, and it ended up being a rest timing issue. Put some lipstick on the string peg and see what you get.


----------



## reezenshooter (Jan 30, 2010)

Twitch said:


> Regardless of what the shop told you, I would be willing to bet it is fletch contact with the string attachment peg on the HDII. I went through the same left tear with the same bow and rest, and it ended up being a rest timing issue. Put some lipstick on the string peg and see what you get.


I thought that might be the problem so I switched the rest with a trophy taker pronghorn but still got the same tear. (that was before I took it to the dealer). when at full draw u can see the top limb leaning.


----------



## Twitch (Oct 14, 2007)

reezenshooter said:


> I thought that might be the problem so I switched the rest with a trophy taker pronghorn but still got the same tear. (that was before I took it to the dealer). when at full draw u can see the top limb leaning.


How bad does it lean? Any pics?


----------



## reezenshooter (Jan 30, 2010)

Twitch said:


> How bad does it lean? Any pics?


Didn't take any pics before it was shipped back


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

Twitch said:


> Regardless of what the shop told you, I would be willing to bet it is fletch contact with the string attachment peg on the HDII. I went through the same left tear with the same bow and rest, and it ended up being a rest timing issue. Put some lipstick on the string peg and see what you get.


Maybe a dumb question. But what is a attachment peg on the HDII ? And what is the string peg ?


----------



## reezenshooter (Jan 30, 2010)

got it fixed, mathews says they did nothing to it........... but now it shoots perfect?????????


----------



## Twitch (Oct 14, 2007)

rigginuts said:


> Maybe a dumb question. But what is a attachment peg on the HDII ? And what is the string peg ?


String peg, attachment peg, same thing. It is a metal peg where the timing cord is attached to the rest, when it is used as a drop away rest.


----------

